# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Γεννήτρια βενζίνης και φόρτιση μπαταρίας

## drussana

Καλημέρα!
Δηλώνω άσχετη που προσπαθεί να βγάλει άκρη με τις γεννήτριες καταρχήν οπότε χρειάζομαι βοήθεια για να αποφασίσω τι θα αγοράσω.

Στο εξοχικό μου δεν έχω ρεύμα και μάλλον θα αργήσω να συνδεθώ με τη ΔΕΗ.
Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να το παλέψω για ένα φωτοβολταϊκό αλλά για φέτος δε το βλέπω διότι μαζεύονται πολλά χρήματα για όλα όσα χρειάζεται.

Βασικά αυτό που χρειάζομαι απαραίτητα είναι να μπορώ να φορτίζω ένα netbook των 40W επί 4-5 ώρες.
(Σε δεύτερη φάση κι αφου δε βρηκα κατι οικονομικό που να υποστηρίζει μονο το netbook, να μπορώ να ανάβω και 1-2 λάμπες οικονομίας των 11W για 2-3 ώρες)

Σκέφτηκα τη λύση της γεννήτριας βενζίνης και βρηκα μια μικρή στο νετ με 130 ευρώ. Για να μη βαλω λινκ και θεωρηθεί ως spam γραφω τα χαρακτηριστικά της:

KRAFT KG-1000i Γεννήτρια βενζίνης τεχνολογίας Inverter παροχής ρεύματος,  εξασφαλίζει υψηλής ποιότητας ρεύμα με σταθερή τάση εξόδου και  συχνότητα. Κατάλληλη για Η/Υ,TV κτλ.

Τάση/Συχνότητα         230 V / 50Hz                       
Μέγιστη Ισχύς         0.9 KVA 
                      Ρευματοδότες 230V         1                       
Ρευματοδότες 12V         Ναι                       
Προστασία από Υπερφόρτωση         Ναι                       
Τύπος Κινητήρας         Δίχρονος
Επίπεδο Θορύβου στα 7m         60  db(A)
Κατανάλωση  (lt/h): 0.65
Εξωτερική ρύθμιση στροφών του κινητήρα γιά μεγαλύτερη οικονομία καυσίμου.

Τώρα οι ερωτήσεις....

1) Από ότι καταλαβαίνω η γεννήτρια αυτή παράγει πολύ περισσότερο ρεύμα από όσο χρειάζομαι ανα ώρα λειτουργίας. Η αναφερόμενη κατανάλωση των 0.65 λίτρων/ώρα ξοδεύεται ανεξάρτητα από το πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνω στη συγκεκριμένη ώρα λειτουργίας; Διοτι η τιμή της βενζίνης είναι στα ύψη και για 4 ώρες βγαινει περίπου 4,5 ευρώ

2)Εφόσον ισχύει το (1), μπορώ/συμφέρει να ανοίγω τη γεννήτρια για 1 ώρα και να μεταφέρω την παραγόμενη ενέργεια σε μια μπαταρία και από εκεί να φορτίζω μετά το netbook ώστε και να μην έχω το θόρυβο της γεννήτριας τόσες ώρες αλλά και να μου βγαίνει οικονομικότερα από πλευράς βενζίνης;

3) Εφόσον ισχύει το (2) τι ακριβώς χρειάζομαι για να συνδέσω γεννήτρια και μπαταρία; 

4) Στη συνέχεια για να τραβήξω ρεύμα από τη μπαταρία θα χρειαστώ κάποιο inverter όπως των φωτοβολταϊκών φαντάζομαι. Για το netbook μπορώ να πάρω φτηνό inverter τροποποιημένου ημιτονου;

5) Αργότερα αυτή τη γεννήτρια θα μπορώ να την κάνω χρήση σε συνδυασμό με ένα μικρό φωτοβολταϊκό

6) Οι λάμπες των 12v μπαίνουν σε κανονικά ντουί με κανονικά καλώδια;

Sorry για το τεράστιο μήνυμα αλλά προσπάθησα να το γράψω όσο αναλυτικότερα γινόταν. 
 :Unsure:

----------


## dalai

1) oxi.Η καταναλωση εξαρτατε αμεσα απο το φορτιο (λαμπες φορητοι κλπ).Απλως υπαρχει παντα μια ελαχιστη καταναλωση ακομη και χωρις φορτιο για το ρελαντι.τα 0.65λ/ω μαλλον αφορα τη μεγιστη καταναλωση 
2)Ναι αλλα... Η γεννητρια θα παραγει κυριως 220 βολτ (900watt) kai λιγη ισχη στα 12Βολτ (30-40 Watt) .Οποτε για να γεμιζεις γρηγορα μια μπαταρια και να μην περιμμενεις με τις ωρες θα χρειαστεις ενα φορτιστη μπαταριων 10Α (120 βαττ) η και παραπανω ,(περιπου 60 ευρω). Κατοπιν μπορεις να μην χρησιμοποισεις τον μετασχηματιστη της εταιριας του φορητου (απο 220 σε 20 βολτ) αλλα να αγορασεις εναν αυτοκινητου (απο 12βολτ σε 20 βολτ στα 25 ευρω) .Ετσι θα γλιτωσεις τον  invertet  και θα κανεις και οικονομια στην καταναλησκομενη ενεργεια.
3)ενα φορτιστη μπαταριων
4)μπορεις να πας απο τα 12 βολτ κατευθειαν στα βολτ του φοριτου σου , χωρις να περασεις απο τα 220 βολτ (οπως προειπα).
5)ναι .θα εχει το φωτ/κο για να φορτιζεις την μπαταρια,και οταν χρειαζεται θα αναβεις και την γεννητρια
6)ναι ειναι ακριβως οπως οι λαμπες στο σπιτι σου ,απλα ειναι στα 12 βολτ. Δηλ θα μπορουσες να τα βιδωσεις στα ντουι του σπιτιου σου ,αλλα φυσικα θα καιγοντουσαν απο τα 220 βολτ.

Υ.Γ. πρεπει να αποφασισεις αν στο σπιτι θα εχεις 220 βολτ ή 12 μεσα στην εγκατασταση.Αυτο εξαρτατε απο σενα. Συνηθως βρισκουμε ολες τις συσκευες στα 12 βολτ (λαμπες μετ/στεσ ,τηλεορασεις) και δουλευουμε στα 12 βολτ .Ετσι γλιτωνουμε σε ενεργεια αφου ο ινβερτερ εχει περιπου 30% απωλειες. Το μονο που δεν βρισκεται ευκολα ειναι το ψυγειο.Εκει ειτε περνεις ενα ινβερτερ μονο γι'αυτο,ειτε περνεις υγραεριου, ειτε περνεις 12βολτ μικρο (οχι αυτα του lidl) αλλα ειναι πανακριβα (400ευρω ). Αυτο που βλεπεις για εκδρομες απο τα σουπερ μαρκετ ειναι ,απιστευτα ενεργοβορα και θα σου τελειωνουν την μπαταρια σε 1 ωρα.

----------


## ΓΙΑΟΥΤΣ

Προταση μου ... κατι τετοιο :  http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=v...roductId=11406

----------


## -nikos-

παντος με γενητρια 900w και με φορτιστη 10 A το πιο πιθανο ειναι να καις την βενζινη τζαμπα.
θα σου πω τι να κανεις και να με ακουσεις.
θα πας σε καταστηματα που πουλαν γεωργικα μηχανηματα και θα παρεις μια γενητρια βενζινης 
συνεχους ρευματος απο αυτες που χρεισημοποιουν στα ελεωραβδιστικα που ειναι 
μηχανη---δυναμο αυτοκινητου--ανορθωση και 
με μερικες μπαταριες αυτοκινητου θα σου βγενει πιο φθινα ισως και απο την δεη
αργωτερα μπορεις να προσθεσεις και καμια πλακα φωτοβολταικου για να φωρτιζει
και εν απουσια σου.

----------


## drussana

@dalai ευχαριστώ πολύ!
εφοσον μειώνεται η κατανάλωση ανάλογα με το φορτίο λέω τελικά να την πάρω την γεννήτρια και να δω στην πράξη τι ξοδεύει, από βδομάδα μάλλον θα την παραγγείλω.

το θέμα είναι πως εχει αρκετά watt (για μένα) οπότε μάλλον σηκώνει και ένα ψυγείο των 0.60 watt/24h που έχω βρει μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο (αν και το εψαχνα για λειτουργία με φωτοβολταικα αυτό). Αν μου καλύψει προσωρινα netbook-φως-ψυγειο με νορμάλ κατανάλωση βενζίνης δε θα θέλω τίποτα άλλο για 1-2 χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Άλλωστε ως τώρα τη βγάζαμε χωρις καθόλου ρεύμα  :Tongue: 

Ο φορτιστής μπαταριών που λες είναι ίδιος με αυτούς των φωτοβολταϊκών; γιατί εκεί μπερδεύομαι, δε ξέρω αν ειναι διαφορετικός και όσο ψάχνω πέφτω σε αυτους των φωτοβολταϊκών πάντα.

Γενικά για να πω την αλήθεια προτιμώ 220 βολτ για να μη ψάχνομαι συνέχεια με τα 12βολτα προϊόντα και να μη διακινδυνεύσω συσκευές (διοτι ειναι και μεγαλοι οι γονεις οπότε το ατύχημα θα συμβει καποια στιγμη). Επίσης είναι και το θέμα του ψυγείου, το αέριο δε το θέλουμε με τίποτα γιατί ειμαστε και δίπλα στο δάσος. Ακόμα και για μαγείρεμα χρησιμοποιούμε μισόκιλες φυάλες για να μη βάλουμε μεγάλη. Από την άλλη όπως είπες κι εσύ τα 12βολτα ψυγεία ειναι πανάκριβα και δεν αξίζει όλη αυτή η ιστορία για μένα.

@ΓΙΑΟΥΤΣ δε με πέρνει αυτή την εποχή η αγορά φωτοβολταϊκών κι αν μπω σε αυτή την ιστορία θα το κάνω μάλλον σιγά σιγά, δλδ πρώτα θα αγοράσω inverter καθαρου, μετα θα μαζέψω λεφτά για πάνελς κλπ κλπ κλπ. Η γεννήτρια όμως προέχει και για τυχόν χρήση ΣΚ το χειμώνα 

@-nikos- σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αυτή τη στιγμή ψάχνω την οικονομικότερη λύση για να τη βγάλω το καλοκαίρι διότι μας πέφτουν πολλά έξοδα φέτος (πολεοδομίες, υδροδότηση κλπ). Τη γεννήτρια που διάλεξα, τη διάλεξα γιατι ηταν μικρη οποτε και ευκολα μεταφερομενη (πολλές κλοπες το χειμωνα στην περιοχη) καθώς και επειδή μπορώ να συνδέσω απευθείας ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές. Το ζόρι μου ήταν μη μου έκαιγε 0.65 λιτρα την ώρα ανεξάρτητα από το φόρτο της.

----------


## -nikos-

130 eyro για γενητρια δεν ειναι πολλα.
καλες διακοπες στο καινουριο σου εξωχικο.

----------


## drussana

είναι καλή τιμή όντως, περίμενα οτι θα μου έβγαινε τουλάχιστον τα διπλάσια για να πω την αλήθεια.
Το κτήμα δεν είναι καινούργιο βασικά, απλά μεχρι τώρα ειχαμε μια μικρή αποθήκη ίσα για τον ύπνο και τα εργαλεία για τα δέντρα και όταν πηγαίναμε τη βγάζαμε με βρόχινο νερό :P
Τώρα το παλεύω μπας και φτάσουμε στη φάση αυτάρκειας κάποτε, λόγω ΔΝΤ είναι η καταλληλότερη εποχή μάλλον

----------


## taxideytis

χμ...ερώτηση. αυτή η γεννήτρια (12 volt, 60-70Amp) μπορεί να φορτίσει υποθέτω και ένα μπλόκ μπαταριών στα 800+ αμπερώρια. Χρειάζεται κάποιο ρυθμιστή ενδιάμεσα; εάν ναι τί;

----------


## -nikos-

αν ενωεις την γενητρια του ελεωραβδιστικου ναι μπορει
χρειαζετε αυτοματο φωρτισης οπως εχουν τα αυτοκινητα.

----------


## taxideytis

ρυθμιστή φόρτισης θα εννοείς...

----------


## dalai

> το θέμα είναι πως εχει αρκετά watt (για μένα) οπότε μάλλον σηκώνει και ένα ψυγείο των 0.60 watt/24h που έχω βρει μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο (αν και το εψαχνα για λειτουργία με φωτοβολταικα αυτό).



Σιγουρα μπερδευεσαι σε 2 πραγματα.
1ον αποκλειω να εχεις βρει ψυγειο 0,60 watt και μαλον ενοεις 60watt
2ον το ψυγειο δεν μπορει να περνει συνεχεια απο τη γεννητρια γιατι 
α) το ψυγειο θα δουλευει σε ασχετες ωρες 
β) η γεννητρια δεν μπορει να δουλευει 24/7 (ολη μερα) και να περιμενει ποτε θα χρειαστει να παρει το ψυγειο για να μην παθει αποψυξη. Ολες οι γεννητριες γραφουν πανω ποσες ωρες συνεχης λειτουργιας εχουν ,ακομη και αν τις τροφοδοτεις με καυσιμα.Υπερθερμενονται.
Οποτε για να εχεις ψυγειο (οικιακο) πρεπει να δινεις 220 βολτ απο καπου που θα μπορει να δινει ανα πασα στιγμη ,και να αντεχει τα 60-100 watt.Αυτο το κανεις με ινβερτερ και μπαταριες οπως προειπα μπλαμπλαμπλα





> Ο φορτιστής μπαταριών που λες είναι ίδιος με αυτούς των φωτοβολταϊκών; γιατί εκεί μπερδεύομαι, δε ξέρω αν ειναι διαφορετικός και όσο ψάχνω πέφτω σε αυτους των φωτοβολταϊκών πάντα.



Φορτιστης φ/κων δεν υπαρχει (τα φ/κα δεν φορτιζονται.φορτιζουν) (Εσυ χρειαζεσαι φορτιστη μπαταριων αυτοκινητου 220volt) Οπως ακριβως στα συνεργεια αυτοκινητων.Για να φορτιζεεις γρηγορα την μπαταρια και να κλεινεις οσο γρηγοροτερα μπορεις την γεννητρια ,ωστε να συνεχιζεις με τις μπαταριες και να εχεις οικονομια και ησυχια  και χωρις μυρωδια καυσαεριων στο εξοχικο σου





> Γενικά για να πω την αλήθεια προτιμώ 220 βολτ για να μη ψάχνομαι συνέχεια με τα 12βολτα προϊόντα και να μη διακινδυνεύσω συσκευές (διοτι ειναι και μεγαλοι οι γονεις οπότε το ατύχημα θα συμβει καποια στιγμη). .



Με τα 12 βολτ ειναι που δεν μπορει να γινει ατυχημα. Ειναι χαμηλη η ταση.και τα δακτυλα να βαλουν μεσα παλι δεν θα καταλαβουν τιποτε.Ειναι ακυρος ο λογος της προτιμισης σου. Σου ειπα και πριν οτι ο μονο λογος (κατ εμε) ειναι το ψυγειο που θελει 220.

----------


## drussana

dalai όντως εκανα λάθος σχετικά με το ψυγείο απο απροσεξία, είναι των 0.60 Κw/24h και όχι w

όντως εννοώ σε συνδυασμό με μπαταρίες για λειτουργία ψυγείου

όταν λέω "Ο φορτιστής μπαταριών που λες είναι ίδιος με αυτούς των φωτοβολταϊκών" εννοώ τους φορτιστές μπαταριών που χρησιμοποιούν στα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα

το ατύχημα που είπα, εννοούσα να κάψουν κάποια συσκευή γιατί εχουν συνηθισει με τα 220v όλη τους τη ζωή.

----------


## dalai

Και ενα τελευταίο (εκτος αν εχεις και αλλες αποριες)...
Το 0,60ΚW/24 ειναι στη πραγματητοτητα ενα ψυγειο 100-120 watt. Υπολογιζουν πχ οτι μιση ωρα δουλευει ,μιση ωρα σταματαει και ο μεσος ορος ειναι 60w/24h .αυτο το νουμερο ειναι χρησιμο στον υπολογισμο μπαταριας που χρειαζεσαι . Αυτο που εχει σημασια ομως ειναι οτι η καταναλωση (120watt) επιρεαζει την καταναλωση εκινησης του μοτερ,που μπορει να φτανει και 10 φορες παραπανω. Δηλ την ωρα που θα ξεκιναει το ψυγειο (και οποτε ξεκιναει ) θα τραβαει για 1 δευτ. εως και 1200 watt. Οποτε απο αυτο το νουμερο υπολογιζεις το ινβερτερ που χρειαζεσαι. π.χ. 1200+λαμπεσ+τηλεοραση = 1500 minimum  πολλαπλασιαζεις και επι 30% αν ειναι τροποποιημενου kai perneiw ena 2000-2500 inverter

----------


## drussana

βασικά από ότι μου έχουν πει για ψυγείο χρειάζεται inverter καθαρού ημιτόνου, οπότε αν δε τη βγάλει με ένα inverter των 600w και χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερο τότε το ξέχνάω προς το παρόν to ψυγείο γιατί το κόστος των μεγαλύτερων inverter είναι τσουχτερο  και η όλη φάση μαζί με φορτιστές και μπαταρίες θα ξεπεράσει το χιλιάρικο :P

Επίσης μια καλός και απαντάς :P αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι τι μπορεί να σηκώσει ο inverter τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου εκτός από λάμπες.

----------


## PCMan

> Επίσης μια καλός και απαντάς :P αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι τι μπορεί να σηκώσει ο inverter τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου εκτός από λάμπες.



Νομίζω οτιδήποτε δεν έχει αντίσταση η πηνίο, τότε μπορει να το δουλέψει.

----------


## Gant

> Και ενα τελευταίο (εκτος αν εχεις και αλλες αποριες)...
> Το 0,60ΚW/24 ειναι στη πραγματητοτητα ενα ψυγειο 100-120 watt. Υπολογιζουν πχ οτι μιση ωρα δουλευει ,μιση ωρα σταματαει και ο μεσος ορος ειναι 60w/24h ...




0,60 kW = 600 W

----------


## dalai

> 0,60 kW = 600 W



*παλι λαθος θα το εγραψε η φιλη μας. Μαλλον ειναι 0.06κW/24h*

----------


## dalai

> Νομίζω οτιδήποτε δεν έχει αντίσταση η πηνίο, τότε μπορει να το δουλέψει.



Η αντισταση δεν επιρεαζεται
Οτι εχει πηνιο μονο. Δηλαδη κινητηρες (ψυγεια ανεμιστηρες )και παλοιου τυπου μετασχηματιστες (αυτοι με το πηνιο που ειχαν και μεγαλο βαρος)
ΚΑτα τα αλλα, λαμπες, λαμπες οικονομιας,τηλεορασεις,παλμοτροφοδοτικα κλπ δουλευουν μια χαρα
Εγω προσωπικα εκαψα εναν ανεμιστηρα σε τροπ ημ ινβ.
Αλλα απο 1-2 φιλους ακουσα οτι τα ψηγεια τους δουλευουν μια χαρα σε τροπ ημ.
Εγω καλου κακου πηρα ενα καθ ημ. 1500 με 170 ευρω απο κινα και ειμαι μια χαρα (ebay)

----------


## jason13

Καλησπερα,επειδη εχω κανει κι εγω το ιδιο ακριβως πραμα θα πω την αποψη μου.Καταρχας ειναι εξοχικο  που σημαίνει επενδυση,επομενως ειναι προτιμότερο να παρεις καποια πραματα λιγο ποιοτικοτερα για να μην σου μεινουν στο τελος τα μαπα,γιατι θα σου μεινουν. Προσωπικά προτεινω να παρεις μια γεννητρια πετρελαίου,μεταχειρισμένη,πιο οικονομικια στην καταναλωση λιγοτερα προβληματα,βαζεις κ πετρελαιο θερμανσης,λεω εγω τωρα,Σιγουρα να παρεις inverter καθαρου ιμοτονου για να εισαι σιγουρη για να μην καουν οι συσκευες σου,εσυ μπορει να μαθεις τι θα βαζεις αλλα καποιοι αλλοι συγκατοικοι δε νομιζω.Μπαταριες τυπου τζελ για να μην εχεις προβλημα με υγρα κ τετοια.Κ οτιδηποτε αλλο αγορασεις να ειναι οικονομιας,λαμπες,τηλεορασεις ψυγεια κτλ.Αποψη μου ειναι γιατι την εχω πατησει κι εγω,Αγορασα μικρη γεννητρια δεν φταναν τα βαττ,οποτε μετα πηρα μεγαλυτερη,την πηρα βενζινης κ εφτασε 1,5Ε/λτρ εναντι 0,65 το πετρελαιο.Πηρα τροποποιημενου ημιτονου κ καηκαν 2 τηλεορασεις 14'' γιατι δεν ειμουν εγω στο εξοχικο αλλα αλλοι.Οτι αγορασα το πηρα μεταχηρισμενα σε καλη κατασταση κ θα μεινουν για παντα.Μεχρι κ στο σπιτι τα φερνω κ γλυτώνω ρευμα απο τη ΔΕΗ.
Μια απορια εχω ρε παιδια.Υπαρχει φορτιστης φωτοβολταικων μπαταριων που να δεχεται ρευμα 230v απο γεννητρια,12 ή 24v απο φωτοβολταικα κ 12ή 24v απο αννεμογεννητρια για να μου φορτισουν οι μπαταριες?

----------


## drussana

όχι σωστά το είπα τη δεύτερη φορα 
πιο συγκεκριμένα με copy paste

Κατανάλωση Ενέργειας σε kwh :                                                                           0.58 (Kwh/24h)

----------


## drussana

dalai τα κοιτούσα τα inverter στο ebay αλλά δεν έχω τολμήσει ποτέ να παραγγείλω κάτι από κίνα
τι γίνεται με το τελωνείο;

----------


## dalai

> Μια απορια εχω ρε παιδια.Υπαρχει φορτιστης φωτοβολταικων μπαταριων που να δεχεται ρευμα 230v απο γεννητρια,12 ή 24v απο φωτοβολταικα κ 12ή 24v απο αννεμογεννητρια για να μου φορτισουν οι μπαταριες?



jason13 γινε λιγο πιο σαφης (ή μαλον πολυ περισσότερο) γιατι με μπερδεψες

----------


## dalai

> όχι σωστά το είπα τη δεύτερη φορα 
> πιο συγκεκριμένα με copy paste
> 
> Κατανάλωση Ενέργειας σε kwh :                                                                           0.58 (Kwh/24h)



Οχι . Τη τριτη φορα το ειπες σωστα (τωρα δηλαδη)
Τη δευτερη φορα ειπες είναι των 0.60 Κw/24h  ξεχνωντας ενα h .
Οποτε η καταναλωση ειναι 0,6 κιλοβατωρες καθε μερα. Αν δεις και ποσσα watt ειναι  θα βγαλεις τον κυκλο λειτουργειας .π.χ. αν ειναι 100 watt  τωτε εχει κυκλο 6 ωρων ανα μερα. 
Τελωνειο ευτηχως δεν με σταματησαν ,αν και το κουτι ηταν τεραστιο

----------


## jason13

Λοιπον εχω 2 μπαταριες 140ΑΗ εκαστος τυπου τζελ βαθειας εκφορτισης.Για να τις φορτισω χρησιμοποιω γεννητρια πετρελαιου μονοφασικη κ εναν inverter Studer που ειναι κ φορτιστης.Αυτη τη βδομαδα θα φτιαξω ενα φβ πανελλακη 60-70watt.Ισως παρω κ μια ανεμογενητρια το καλοκαιρι.Θελω να μπορω να συνδεω ολλα αυτα για να μου φορτιζουν τις μπαταριες,οταν εχει ηλιο απο το πανελ το βραδυ η ανεμογενητρια κ εφεδρικα να εχω καβατζα κ την γεννητρια.

----------


## spkos

Οντος ώπος ανάφεραν και οι παραπάνω ομιλιτές πρόσεξε τι θα αγοράσεις .Το ακριβό η το φτινό δεν είναι πάντα το σοστο . Η σωστή λύση είναι αυτή που ακριβός χριάζεσε . Μην προτιμήσεις γεννήτρια δίχρονη θα αντιμετωπίσεις πολλά προβλήματα και είναι και τσουχτερές στην κατανάλωση βενζίνης,(πετρέλαιο και ας είναι μεταχειρισμένη).

Υ.Γ. Καλές διακοπές

----------


## dalai

> Λοιπον εχω 2 μπαταριες 140ΑΗ εκαστος τυπου τζελ βαθειας εκφορτισης.Για να τις φορτισω χρησιμοποιω γεννητρια πετρελαιου μονοφασικη κ εναν inverter Studer που ειναι κ φορτιστης.Αυτη τη βδομαδα θα φτιαξω ενα φβ πανελλακη 60-70watt.Ισως παρω κ μια ανεμογενητρια το καλοκαιρι.Θελω να μπορω να συνδεω ολλα αυτα για να μου φορτιζουν τις μπαταριες,οταν εχει ηλιο απο το πανελ το βραδυ η ανεμογενητρια κ εφεδρικα να εχω καβατζα κ την γεννητρια.



Το πανελακι  πρεπει να το βαλεις πισω απο Solar Panel Charger Controller Regulatorκαι μετα απευθειας πανω στη μπαταρια παραλληλα με τον ινβερτερ .Ακομη και αν ανοιξεις μερα την γεννητρια,απλα  ο  Controller θα βλεπει φουλ φορτισμενη την μπαταρια και απλος δεν θα δινει φορτιση  απο το πανελ. Οταν θα φορτιζει το πανελ,ο ινωερτερ δεν θα καταλαβενει διαφορα.
Οταν θα βαλεις την ανεμογεννητρια ,αν θα παρεις και για εκει Controller θα συμβαινει το ιδιο φαινομενο. 
Υποψιν ειναι υποθεση μου,γιατι δεν το εχω δοκιμασει

----------


## jason13

Μαλιστα δηλ μου λες να τα βαλω ολλα παραλληλα γεννητρια,πανελ ανεμογεννητρια μεσα απο διαφορετικουσ controllers κ οτι προκυψει.Βασικα ετσι το σκεφτηκα κι εγω αλλα ελεγα μηπως ξερει καποιος ενα τετοι ρυθμιστη-φορτιστη

----------


## dalai

> Μαλιστα δηλ μου λες να τα βαλω ολλα παραλληλα γεννητρια,πανελ ανεμογεννητρια μεσα απο διαφορετικουσ controllers κ οτι προκυψει.Βασικα ετσι το σκεφτηκα κι εγω αλλα ελεγα μηπως ξερει καποιος ενα τετοι ρυθμιστη-φορτιστη



 JASON13  σορρυ αλλα γραφεις σαν να βαριεσε να τελειωσεις μια προταση... -για πιο τετοιο λες?
Ενα παση περιπτωση εχεις ηδη ρυθμιστη στον ινβερτερ. Η μονη περιπτωση ειναι να βρεις για ιλιακο πανελ και ανεμογεννητρια μαζι. Το σωστο ειναι να βρεις φυσικα .

----------


## jason13

Μαλλον εχεισ δικιο γιατι βιαζομουνα να παω για δουλεια.Ο inverter εχει ρυθμιστη φορτωσης αλλα μονο για ταση δικτυου 230v.Οποτε θα βρω ενα controller για φ/β κ θα τα συνδεσω παραλληλα με τον inverter στις μπαταριες.Σορρυ κ παλι

----------

